# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  ABD'nin Asya operasyonunda görev yapanlar!

## bozok

*ABD'nin Asya operasyonunda görev yapanlar!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 11/07/2009* 



Balkar Türkleri’nden üruzlan Bolat,* “Geçenlerde dünyanın uzaydan çekilmiş bir fotoğrafını gördüm. Orada bile Türk dünyasının bir bütün olduğu dikkat çekiyordu. Ama yeni bir bin yıla girerken bile, gerçekte tek bir ulus olan Türk halkları, bağımlı olmaya devam ediyor. İnsanlığın doğal ölümsüzlüğünün, ebedi kalıcılığının devam etmesi için Türk dünyasının özgür olması temel şartlardan biridir. Gezegenimiz, özgür gelişen Türk dünyası olmadığı için tıkanıyor”* diyordu. 

İşte Urumçi, Kaşgar veya Kerkük, Telafer’de Türk Dünyası özgür gelişemiyor. Rusya’daki özerk Türk bölgelerinde, İran’da, Balkanlar’da da Türkler çok büyük sıkıntılar yaşamaktadır. Aslında bağımsız olduğu söylenen Türk ülkelerinde de Türkler özgür değildir! 

* * *

Türkiye dışında dünyanın neresinde Türkler yaşıyorsa, 20’nci yüzyılı baskı, şiddet ve katliam tehdidi altında geçirdi. Ahıska Türkleri de halen tehdit altındadır. Balkanlar’da, Kafkaslar’da hep Türkler baskı görüyor.

şimdilerde, Türkiye’de bile birileri Türk kimliğinden rahatsızlık beyan ediyor. Türkiye’de bile Türk çocuğuna Türk kimliğini çok görenler var!

Demek ki dünyada insan hakları en çok ihlal edilen millet Türk Milleti’dir. O halde, Türkiye’nin, insan hakları bayrağını eline alması, sadece insanlık değil, aynı zamanda bir kardeşlik görevidir. 

* * *

Fakat görüyorum ki Türkler katledilirken Türkiye’de yine kafalar karışıktır. Kimisi Uygur Türkleri’nden *“Uygur Kürtleri”* kavramını çıkararak, sanki Türkiye’de Türkler Kürtlere zulmediyormuş gibi bir propaganda estiriyor. Doğu Türkistan adını kullanmamaya özen gösteren Amerika uzantısı medya ise Türkçülükte Türkçüleri bile geride bırakmış görünüyor!

Amerika’ya sığınmış, Türkiye’nin vize vermediği Rabia Kadir ile ilk röportajları da Taraf ve NTV yapıyor. CNN-Turk’te saatlerce Doğu Türkistan konuşuluyor. Bugüne kadar hiç yüzlerine bakılmamış dernek başkanları ile canlı programlar yapılıyor. 

Sahi ne oldu bu medyaya? Doğu Türkistan Türkleri için insan hakları adına mı yoksa Türkçülük duygularıyla mı böyle yayın yapıyorlar? 

Tabii ki ikisi de değil! 

Bütün bu görüntülerden ve işin içinde *NED* ve *Soros parmağı* bulunmasından da çok net bir şekilde anlaşılıyor ki, olayların düğmesine basan Amerika’dır. İran’daki olaylar da benzer bir planlama ile gelişmişti. 

İran’da olayların nasıl tezgahlandığına dair kendi çapımda bir soruşturma yaparken öğrendim ki, ABD beş yıl önce Türkiye’de yaşayan bazı insanları örgütleyerek, İran’da etkili oldu. 

Doğu Türkistan’daki operasyonda Amerika’nın Türkiye üzerinden çalıştığına dair elimde kanaat oluşturacak bir veri yok ama genel olarak Amerika Türk Dünyası’nda bir operasyon yapacaksa, Türkiye üzerinden örgütlediği ve kendisine bağladığı insanları harekete geçiriyor. Amerikan çıkarları açısından gecikmesinde sakınca bulunan hallerde ise doğrudan Türkiye’nin devlet mekanizmasını veya kendi ellerinin altında bulundurdukları kozlarını kullanıyorlar! Durum bu kadar acıdır. Yani Türkiye’nin Türk Dünyası’nda, mesela Kerkük’te, Telafer’de, Tebriz’de veya Urumçi’de bir projesi yoktur. Buralarda uygulanan projeler, içinde Türklerin de kullanıldığı Amerika projeleridir. 

* * *

Yalnız Türklere yönelik baskı, zulüm, katliam hatta soykırım gibi uygulamalara, sırf olayları kışkırtan Amerika’dır diye kayıtsız kalamayız veya ideolojik gözle bakamayız. üünkü onlar bizim öz kardeşlerimizdir. Unutmayalım ki denize düşen yılana sarılır. Türkiye, bu insanların hakları için bugüne kadar hangi projeyi uyguladı ki, kendi vatanlarında devlet terörüne kurbanlar veriyorlarken onlara sitem etme hakkımız olsun?

...

----------


## bozok

*RABİYA KADİR YASEMİN üONGAR’IN EVİNDE Mİ KALACAK?*


 

*Taraf gazetesinin üin’deki olaylara ilişkin olarak ne denli “Türkçü” bir tavır takındığının farkında mısınız?*


Kendi ülkesinde* “Türklüğü’nden utanan”* bir gazete, konu Uygur Türkleri olunca neden birden Türkçü kesiliyor? 

İnsan haklarına saygısından mı? 

Yoksa, Soros’un Açık Radyo’su (Radio Free Europe) da Kızıl üin’e karşı Uygur Türkleri’ni desteklediği için mi? 

Tunca Arslan konuyla ilgili ayrıntılı bir yazı kaleme almış. Bana yalnızca, basınımızın her nedense aktarmaya değer bulmadığı bazı ilginç noktaları not etmek düşüyor. 

**“Uygur Türkleri’nin anası”* olarak tanıdığımız ve Türkiye vizesi vermeye hazırlandığımız Rabiya Kadir, kendi deyişiyle *“Kültür Devrimi’nden sonra Uygur Türkleri’ne tanınan fırsatlarla”* çamaşırcılıktan üin’in en zengin yedinci kişisi durumuna gelmiş. (AlterNet ropörtajı, Richard Gale ve Gary Null, 24 Haziran 2009) 

*üin Komünist Partisi Ulusal Kongresi’ne yüksek rütbeli bir üye olarak kabul edilmiş. Uygur Türkleri Ulusal Kongre’de görev alabiliyor. 

*Kadir, Ulusal Kongre üyesiyken, Amerikan yetkililerine gizli belgeler vermekle suçlanıyor ve devlet sırlarını ifşa etmek suçundan 8 yıl hapis cezasına çarptırılıyor. 6 yıl sonra salıveriliyor ve ABD’ye sığınıyor. 

*Kadir, Amerika’da Uygur-Amerikan Derneği’nin ve üin’in Urumki olaylarının arkasında olmakla suçladığı Dünya Uygur Kongresi’nin başkanlığına geliyor. 

*Uygur-Amerikan Derneği ile Dünya Uygur Kongresi’nin en önemli mali destekçisi neo-con National Endowment for Democracy. *NED* geçtiğimiz yıl içinde bu iki kuruma 550.000$ yardımda bulunmuş. (Washington Post, David Montgomery, 9.7.2009) 

* Rabiya Kadir’in eşi Sıdık Ruzi, Soros’un Radio Free Europe’unda çalışıyor. (Washington Post, David Montgomery, 9.7.2009) 

* ünlü akademisyen ve araştırmacı yazar Michel Chossudovsky, 2005 tarihli araştırmasında, Sincan Uygur bölgesindeki İslami örgütlerin, laik üin’e karşı CIA desteği aldığını aktarıyor. CIA’yle bağlantılı olarak Pakistan istihbarat örgütü ISI, aralarında İslam Reform Partisi, Doğu Türkistan Ulusal Birlik İttifakı, Uygur Kurtuluş ürgütü, Doğu Asya Uygur Cihad Partisi’nin bulunduğu örgütlere hem mali destek sağlıyor, hem de bunlara eğitim veriyor. Adı geçen örgütlerin hedefi, bölgede bir halifelik kurabilmek. (Michel Chossudovsky, America's War on Terrorism, Global Research, Montreal, 2005, 2. Bölüm) 

*Urumki olayları, üin’in Komünist rejimin 60. yıl kutlamalarına hazırlandığı dönemde patlak veriyor. 


*Deniz Hakyemez* 



*11.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*RABİYA KADER'İ KARşILAMAYA GİDECEKLERE POSTER HEDİYE EDİYORUZ*
** 
 

Dünya Uygur Kongresi Başkanı Rabiya Kader son günlerde Uygur’da yaşanan olaylar sonrası Türk kamuoyunda sempati topladı. Bu olaylar sonrası daha önce kendisine vize vermeyen Türkiye, başbakanın açıklaması ile Kader’e vize vereceğini ifade etti. Kader’in önümüzdeki dönemde Türkiye’yi ziyaret etmesi bekleniyor.

Hatırlanırsa Uygur üin’in en zengin 7. kişisi ünvanına sahip olmuş, üin Ulusal Kongresi üyeliğine kadar yükselmiş ancak ABD’ye bilgi sızdırdığı gerekçesi ile tutuklanmıştı. Kader, ABD’nin girişimleri ile hapishaneden çıkarılarak Washington’a getirilmişti.

Odatv olarak Rabiya Kader’i havaalanında karşılamaya gidecekler üin Uygur’un bir dizi fotoğrafını hazırladık. Uygur bu fotoğraflar ile karşılanırsa kendini evinde gibi hissedebilir.



*Odatv.com*


İşte Rabiya Kader’in fotoğrafları:












...

----------


## bozok

*İşTE TARAF İLE RABİYA KADİR’İN BAğLANTISI*
** 
 

üin’in şincan bölgesindeki 5 Temmuzda başlayan etnik çatışma, tüm dünyanın gözlerini üin’e çevirmesine sebep oldu. Uygurlar ve Hanlar arasında geçen çatışmalarda farklı kaynaklardan farklı ölü sayıları gelmekle birlikte, ölü sayısının en iyi ihtimalde bile 100’ün üzerinde olduğu düşünülüyor. Bunca insanın öldüğü bir çatışmanın sorumlusunun kimler veya neler olduğu ise önümüzde bir soru ve sorun olarak duruyor.


*Türkiye’de, olayların sorumlusunun Hanlar olduğu yönünde genel bir kanı var* 

26 Haziran’da iki Uygur’un Hanlar tarafından öldürülmesinin bardağı taşıran son damla olduğu söyleniyor.Ancak yaşanan olayların Hanlar, Uygurlar ve üin Devleti’nden başka önemli bir tarafı daha var.

NED (National Endowment for Democracy), Amerika’da bulunan ve sivil toplum organizasyonu olarak varlığını devam ettiren ve demokrasiyi geliştirmeyi ve yaymayı küresel düzeyde amaç edinmiş gözüken bir kuruluş. Devlet-dışı organizasyonlar (Non-governmental Organization) başlığı altında incelenen bir kuruluş. Yine de, tabii ki bu veriler, bize NED’in Kongre destekli olmadığını düşündürtmesin; çünkü Cumhuriyetçi ve Demokrat, her iki partinin de birden yakın ilişkilerde olduğu enstitüler NED’i açıktan destekliyor. Bunun sebebi, NED’in ABD’ye muhalif olan ya da ABD politikalarını tam desteklemeyen ülkelerde, muhalif azınlıkları açıktan desteklemesi olabilir. Myanmar’da olan olaylarda da rol aldığı söylenen NED, Sırbistan’dan Gürcistan’a, Kırgızistan’a kadar bir çok ülkede aktif halde. NED’in kuruluşunda rol alan Allen Weinstein’ın 1991 yılında söyledikleri dikkate değer: “Bugün yaptıklarımız, 25 yıl önce CIA tarafından _gizlice_ yapıldı.” Bu cümledeki vurgu NED ile CIA’nın benzerliğidir ve NED’in içinden birinin bunu söylemesi çarpıcı.

Odatv okucuları *NED*’i iyi hatırlayacaklar…

Neden mi?

Odatv olarak NED’i pek çok kez haber konusu yapmıştık. Ancak okuyucularımız son haberimiz NED’in Taraf Gazetesi ile ilgisi idi. NED, Taraf Gazetesi’nin muhabir yetiştirme programlarını destekliyordu. Bunu bizzat NED yetkilileri de doğruluyordu.

*Peki, NED’in üin’de yaşanan olaylarla direk bağlantısı nedir, diye sorulabilir*

Hemen belirteyim. Rabia Kader’in başkanlık yaptığı, Washington D.C. merkezli *Dünya Uygur Kongresi*, NED ile yakın ilişkilere sahip. NED’in Amerikan Kongresi tarafından fonlandığını belirtmiştik, NED de, demokrasiye hizmetlerinden dolayı, Dünya Uygur Kongresi’ne yılda 215.000 $, veriyor. 

Devam edelim. Rabiya Kadir denilince bir de *Erkin Alptekin* ismi gözümüze çarpıyor. Hem Dünya Uygur Kongresi kurucularından hem de *Temsil Edilmeyen Uluslar ve Halklar Organizasyonu*’nun (UNPO) kurucularından. UNPO 1991’de kurulan ve Dünya Uygur Konferansı ile yakın ilişkileri olan bir kuruluş. Erkin Alptekin’in ikisinin de kurucularından olması, bu bilgiyi destekler nitelikte. UNPO’nun ilgi alanında olan ülkelerle NED’in ilgi alanında olan ülkelerin benzerliği dikkat çekici boyutta. 


*UNPO’da üeçenler, Kırım Tatarları, Tibet gibi halklar bulunuyor* 

Erkin Alptekin’e geri gelelim. UNPO’nun 1991’de kurucularından birinin Erkin Alptekin olduğunu söylemiştim. Dikkat çeken nokta ise, bu sırada Erkin Alptekin’in Amerikan Hükümeti’ne bağlı bir kuruluşta çalışıyor olması. Erkin Alptekin *US Information Agency* adlı devlet kuruluşunda çalışırken, UNPO’yu kuruyor. Bu bağın son derece ilginç bir bağ olduğu kanaatindeyim. Bir diğer ilginç bağ ise UNPO ile Dünya Uygur Kongresi bağı. Nisan 2008 tarihinde UNPO ile Dünya Uygur Kongresi, NED’in finanse ettiği bir konferans veriyor; bu konferans hakkındaki bilgiler ve konferans süresince konuşulan konular gizli tutuluyor.

Böylece Amerikan Kongresi-NED-Dünya Uygur Konferansı-UNPO bağını yakalamış durumdayız. Olayların olduğu günlerde neler olduğuna göz atma vakti geldi.

Olayların 5 Temmuzda patlak verdiğini biliyoruz. Fark etmediğimiz ise olaylar yaşanırken, ABD’de 4 Temmuz günüydü, yani ABD halkının milli duygular ve bağımsızlıkla dolduğu bir gün. 4 Temmuz Amerikalıların bağımsızlık bayramıdır. Bu sırada olaylar başlıyor. Amerikan halkına olayları Fransız AFP bildiriyor ve sorumlunun üinliler olduğunu, üin polisinin ayrım gözetmeksizin üinlileri vurduğunu söylüyor. Bildiren kişi *Alim Seytoff*. Alim Seytoff ise Washington’daki Uygur Amerikan Birliği’nin genel sekreteri. Bu haberden sonra, üin haber ajansları, ne kadar olayları Hanlar değil, Uygurlar başlattı veya ölü sayısı o kadar fazla değil veya ölen Uygur sayısı ölen Han sayısından daha az, dese de artık bir kez Bay Seytoff bildirmiş, herkesi kendine inandırmış.


*Peki şincan’ın ne önemi var?* 

Bu bölgede istikrarsızlık, üin’i nasıl etkiler? şincan’ın üin için önemi, boru hatlarından ve petrolünden geliyor. Kashagan’dan gelen Kazak petrolünün geliş yolu bu bölgeden geçiyor. Chinaoil’in aldığı Kaztransoil petrolü bu hattan geçmekte. Ayrıca petrol boru hattı, sadece petrol alışverişini değil, aynı zamanda iki ülkenin ilişkilerini de geliştiriyor. Ekonomik krizden etkilenen Kazaklar, üin’den borç aldıklarında, bu borcun çoğunu petrole yatırıyorlar, bir anlamda bu boru hattına. Bu bölge sadece üin ile Kazakistan’ı değil, Rusya’nın doğusunda kalan tüm eski Sovyet ülkeleri ile üin’i ve de üin ile Rusya’yı birbirine bağlıyor. Zaten bu bağlılıktan da şangay İşbirliği ürgütü çıkıyor. Yakaterinburg’da yapılan ürgüt toplantısı ile şincan olaylarının çıkış tarihlerinin yakınlığı ve yukarıda anlatılanlar, olayların şangay İşbirliği ürgütü’ne karşı bir Amerikan işgüzarlığı mı olduğunu sorgulatıyor.



*Doruk Cengiz*


*Odatv.com*

*Uygur olayları ile ilgili daha önce Odatv’de yayınlanan yazılar:* 

*http://www.odatv.com/Siyaset/ 16854.html*

*http://www.odatv.com/Siyaset/ -16859.html*

*http://www.odatv.com/Siyaset/-16839.html*

*http://www.odatv.com/Siyaset/ -16828.html*


15 Temmuz 2009

----------


## yuceltanay53

Doğu Türkistan Derneklerini ABD'li Think tank Kuruluşlarının yardımda bulunması, Doğu Türkistanın üin işgalinde olduğunu Ve üin Emperyalizmine Karşı Mücadele verdiği Gerçeğininin üstünün kapatılmasını sağlamaz.

----------

